# H:Various W:Malifaux



## deathnote (Jul 19, 2010)

hi guys I have various Warhammer and 40K Minis and books and I was looking for ANY Malifaux minis and the 1.5 rulebook (the latest) please PM for details


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

Hey dude I've sent you a pm

Gothic


----------



## deathnote (Jul 19, 2010)

*bump*


----------

